# What should I take to my first show???



## SouthernEssence (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a show coming up after Thanksgiving...a Christmas show.  What should I take???  You can see all of my products at www.southern-essence.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 3, 2007)

Every single last item that will fit in your vehicle!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

AMEN TAB! LOL


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 4, 2007)

That sounds easy enough!


----------



## Wintersnow (Oct 4, 2007)

SouthernEssence, I like your site.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks!  I created it myself...that was an experience.  I'm very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 4, 2007)

I am doing a show in Oct. I am taking everything in sight!  I am so excited I just can't stand myself anymore!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2007)

Be sure to take lots of cantact info, biz cards, fliers, whatever.

Remember, you can not judge the success of a show by the amount of money in your pocket when you leave. You may not sell a single item, but someone who has picked up a biz card may call you a week, a month, a year later & order 10 gift baskets or place a huge order for their noutique, etc. It's all about the residual!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 4, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Be sure to take lots of cantact info, biz cards, fliers, whatever.
> 
> Remember, you can not judge the success of a show by the amount of money in your pocket when you leave. You may not sell a single item, but someone who has picked up a biz card may call you a week, a month, a year later & order 10 gift baskets or place a huge order for their noutique, etc. It's all about the residual!



Hey Tab what is a noutique???   :shock:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a boutique for people who can not spell-LOL!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 4, 2007)

oh hahahahah  just kiddin!  I knew that!


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok I have new soaps on my site now, that makes 17 different bars.

I'm taking to the show (3 day show):
30-50 bars of each soap
Hand dipped candles (not on my site)
Hand knit cotton wash cloths
Whipped Shea Butter
My Soap Crate Gifts
Lavender Sachets
Maybe bath salts and oils

A table and table cloth
Extention Cord
Laptop with wireless internet card, and portable printer for credit card payments
A million business cards
I think that's it....oh, my husband.  I'm taking him too.    

Am I forgeting anything???


----------

